# Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*

Die PID, also die Präimplantationsdiagnostik ist in Deutschland legalisiert worden.
Der lange Weg zur legalen PID - Nachrichten Print - DIE WELT - Politik - WELT ONLINE


Doch was bedeutet das nun genau?

Die PID wird herangezogen um Erbkrankheiten zu ermitteln (siehe Wikipedia Artikel). Bisher war es so, dass in Deutschland künstlich befruchtete Embryonen vor der Verpflanzung in die Gebärmutter nicht auf Erbkrankheiten untersucht werden durfte. Man wollte so die Gleichstellung allen Lebens erreichen.
Durch die immer weiter fortgeschrittene medizinische Forschung war es inzwischen möglich, Erbkrankheiten genau zu bestimmen und das Embryo genauer darauf zu untersuchen. Bisher wurden weltweit mehr als 10.000 Kinder auf diese Weise vor der Geburt untersucht, da sich bei einem oder beiden der Elternteile genetische Defekte finden lassen, die zu schweren Störungen in der Entwicklung des Fötus führen können.
Es geht derzeit nur darum, schwerste Erbkrankheiten zu verhindern, bisher ist nichts andere geplant.
In den USA ist z.B. auch die Bestimmung des Geschlechts erlaubt.

Allerdings, wer nun glaubt, dass man dadurch auch blaue Augen oder glatte Haare hervorbringen kann, irrt hier. Das ist nicht möglich.

Aber trotz des wissenschaftlichen Fortschritts, wo endet die Erweiterung der genetischen Untersuchungen und Bestimmungen?
Soll man einfach das erlauben, was technisch möglich ist oder muss man eine Grenze ziehen, die nicht überschritten werden darf?
Aber wann kann man eigentlich vom Leben reden?
Ist eine befruchtete Eizelle, also wenn die erste Zellteilung eingesetzt hat, automatisch menschliches Leben oder ist es erst dann Leben, wenn sich der Fötus zum Mensch entwickelt hat? 

Es gibt eine Menge Fragen und wenige Antworten.


----------



## dr_breen (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*

Ich finde die PID sollte für alle Paare erlaubt sein und nicht nur die, die schon eine Totgeburt erlitten haben und/oder deren Nachkommen eine "hohe" Wahrscheinlichkeit haben an Erbkrankheiten zu leiden.
Einer Bestimmung von Geschlecht/Schönheitsmerkmalen stehe ich ablehnend gegenüber. Wo das enden kann sieht man, wenn man nach Asien blickt: Abtreibung von Töchtern und Männerüberschuss.

Vllt. für den Startpost geeignet: Präimplantationsdiagnostik - Welche Paare auf PID hoffen dürfen - Wissen - sueddeutsche.de

   [X] Die PID ist gut, sie verhindert schwere Krankheiten


----------



## mMn (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*

[x] Die PID sollte erweitert werden, jeder hat das Recht auf perfekte Kinder


----------



## DAEF13 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*

[x] Die PID ist gut, sie verhindert schwere Krankheiten


Ich finde die Antwortmöglichkeit "Die PID sollte erweitert werden, jeder hat das Recht auf *perfekte *Kinder" ehrlich gesagt _sehr _besch...eiden; wer kann denn sagen, ob ein Kind perfekt ist oder nicht? Nichts und Niemand wird jemals perfekt sein, jeder hat einen Makel, wenn nicht "optisch/körperlich" dann zumindest seelisch...


----------



## mattinator (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*

[x] Die PID ist gut, sie verhindert schwere Krankheiten



DAEF13 schrieb:


> wer kann denn sagen, ob ein Kind perfekt ist oder nicht? Nichts und Niemand wird jemals perfekt sein, jeder hat einen Makel, wenn nicht "optisch/körperlich" dann zumindest seelisch...


 
Dto., nobody is perfect. Und das ist auch besser so !


----------



## dr_breen (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> [x] Die PID ist gut, sie verhindert schwere Krankheiten
> 
> 
> Ich finde die Antwortmöglichkeit "Die PID sollte erweitert werden, jeder hat das Recht auf *perfekte *Kinder" ehrlich gesagt _sehr _besch...eiden; wer kann denn sagen, ob ein Kind perfekt ist oder nicht? Nichts und Niemand wird jemals perfekt sein, jeder hat einen Makel, wenn nicht "optisch/körperlich" dann zumindest seelisch...


 
Sowieso kann bei der PID nicht auf Intelligenz und schöne Zähne getestet werden. Perfekt sind die vorselektierten Kinder nicht.



> Allerdings, wer nun glaubt, dass man dadurch auch blaue Augen oder  glatte Haare hervorbringen kann, irrt hier. Das ist nicht möglich.


Das stimmt so glaube ich nicht. (Ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher) Sign in to read: DNA test for eye colour could help fight crime - 11 March 2009 - New Scientist


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Antwortmöglichkeit "Die PID sollte erweitert werden, jeder hat das Recht auf *perfekte *Kinder" ehrlich gesagt _sehr _besch...eiden; wer kann denn sagen, ob ein Kind perfekt ist oder nicht? Nichts und Niemand wird jemals perfekt sein, jeder hat einen Makel, wenn nicht "optisch/körperlich" dann zumindest seelisch...


 
Es geht rein um die Optik, also gesunde Kinder mit blauen Augen und heller Haut, man kennt das ja.
Dass der Charakter nur wenig mit den Genen zu tun hat, ist klar. 



dr_breen schrieb:


> Das stimmt so glaube ich nicht. (Ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher) Sign in to read: DNA test for eye colour could help fight crime - 11 March 2009 - New Scientist



Das sieht mir aber sehr nach Zukunft aus. Derzeit ist das eben nicht möglich und selbst wenn du das bestimmten kannst, du kannst es nicht ändern.
Zwei Eltern, die braune Augen haben, können kein Kind bekommen, das blaue Augen hat.


----------



## Orka45 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*

Wenn es Helfen kann, schwere Erbkrangheiten zu bekämppfen/auszurotten bin ich dafür!


----------



## dr_breen (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das sieht mir aber sehr nach Zukunft aus. Derzeit ist das eben nicht möglich und selbst wenn du das bestimmten kannst, du kannst es nicht ändern.
> Zwei Eltern, die braune Augen haben, können kein Kind bekommen, das blaue Augen hat.



Das wäre der Fall wenn das "Allel für braune Augen" rezessiv wäre. Dann könnten beide Elternteile nur das "Allel für braune Augen" vererben. Die Vererbung der Augenfarbe ist aber um einiges komplexer und noch nicht vollständig untersucht. Soweit ich weiß kann ein Paar mit braunen Augen schon blauäugige Kinder kriegen.

Jedenfalls gibt es in den USA Kliniken, die die Selektion von Haar- Haut- und Augenfarbe anbieten. Ob das Ganze funktioniert weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*



dr_breen schrieb:


> Das wäre der Fall wenn das "Allel für braune Augen" rezessiv wäre. Dann könnten beide Elternteile nur das "Allel für braune Augen" vererben. Die Vererbung der Augenfarbe ist aber um einiges komplexer und noch nicht vollständig untersucht. Soweit ich weiß kann ein Paar mit braunen Augen schon blauäugige Kinder kriegen.



Nur wenn es in der Vergangenheit der genetischen Linien diesen Fall gegeben hat, sonst nicht und ich sehe noch nich, wo eine PID gezielt ein Gen ein und ausschalten kann. Außerdem steht noch die Frage im Raum, ob es nur an einem Gen liegt oder ob mehrere zusammenkommen müssen.



dr_breen schrieb:


> Jedenfalls gibt es in den USA Kliniken, die die Selektion von Haar- Haut- und Augenfarbe anbieten. Ob das Ganze funktioniert weiß ich allerdings nicht.



Mit dem Geschlecht geht das, das ist auch recht einfach, man muss nur die XX oder XY Chromosomen entsorgen, je nach dem, was man haben will.
Bei allem anderen stelle ich mir das schon schwer vor. Zumindest kenne ich keinen Fall, bei dem das so gemacht wurde und da es keinen Fall gibt (das hätte man sicher mitbekommen), gehe ich mal davon aus, dass das (bisher) nicht möglich ist. Aber es arbeiten sicher einige daran.
Das Designer Baby ist wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit, die Frage ist aber, will man das so haben?
Dann könnte man auch gleich dahingehen und sagen, dass sich nur noch eine bestimmte Gruppe von Personen fortpflanzen kann.
Weitsichtigkeit ist ebenso eine Krankheit...


----------



## Woohoo (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*

Wenn man Krankheiten damit verhindern kann finde ich PID gut.

Ob jetzt der Ansturm auf PID Untersuchungen losgeht, weiß man ja noch nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Wenn man Krankheiten damit verhindern kann finde ich PID gut.


 
Bisher gilt das ja nur für schwere Erbkrankheiten. Die Frage ist ja, was kommt danach?


----------



## dr_breen (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bisher gilt das ja nur für schwere Erbkrankheiten. Die Frage ist ja, was kommt danach?


 
Das Dammbruchargument zieht nicht wirklich. 



Bei Abtreibungen gab es diesen Effekt auch nicht. (Spätabbruchregelung)
Die Entscheidung muss immer von einer Ethikkommission getroffen werden.
Um die Regeln zu lockern brauch man eine Mehrheit im Parlament. (Die es für Designerbabys so schnell nicht geben wird)
Außerdem ist die Behandlung des Themas in einer einzelnen Nation ziemlich beschränkt. Wenn man unbedingt einen Sohn aus künstlicher Befruchtung haben will, dann reist man halt in ein Land, dass Geschlechtsselektion erlaubt.



> Dann könnte man auch gleich dahingehen und sagen, dass sich nur noch eine bestimmte Gruppe von Personen fortpflanzen kann.
> Weitsichtigkeit ist ebenso eine Krankheit...


Das Paar wählt selbst aus, ob es die Möglichkeit der PID nutzen will. Sie werden weder durch den Arzt noch durch die Gesetzgebung zur Wahrnehmung der Möglichkeit gezwungen. PID gibt es nur bei IVF und nicht bei natürlicher Schwangerschaft. Mit wem ein Mensch Kinder haben will, ist (bei uns!) immer noch die Entscheidung des Einzelnen. (Passt mir die Hautfarbe nicht? Dann such ich mir eine Andere!) Im Gegenteil gibt es in den USA Kliniken, die anbieten Eltern mit erblicher Taubheit eine Blastozyste mit den Anlagen für Taubheit auszusuchen.


> Nur wenn es in der Vergangenheit der genetischen Linien diesen Fall  gegeben hat, sonst nicht und ich sehe noch nich, wo eine PID gezielt ein  Gen ein und ausschalten kann. Außerdem steht noch die Frage im Raum, ob  es nur an einem Gen liegt oder ob mehrere zusammenkommen müssen.


Die Augenfarbe beruht auf Polygenie (mehrere Gene sind für ein Merkmal zuständig), aber die Anzahl und Wirkungsweise der Gene ist afaik nicht bekannt.
Wenn du ein Kind aus IVF willst, das ein bestimmtes Merkmal trägt, muss das Allel für dieses Merkmal auch im Erbgut der Eltern vertreten sein. Bei der PID wird nicht das Erbgut manipuliert, sondern nur aus den natürlich vorkommenden Kombinationen ausgewählt. (Wenn du genug Zeit, Eizellen und Spermien hast kommst du schon zur gewünschten Kombination. Aber die Eizellgewinnung / Untersuchung ist teuer und belastend.)

Wenn es ein echtes Designerbaby gäbe hätte man davon sicher gehört. Da hast du Recht.


----------



## rabe08 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*

Mir fehlen Antwortmöglichkeiten, die ich ankreuzen könnte. In der aktuellen Diskussion ging es nicht um "perfekte Kinder" und ich kann auch nicht uneingeschränkt sagen, dass die PID "gut" ist. Die vorgegebenen Antwortmöglichkeiten sind mir zu undifferenziert. 

Ich bin für die PID in bestimmten Fällen. 

Fall 1
In Familien, in denen schwere Erbkrankheiten vorkommen sollte es die Entscheidung der Eltern sein ohne PID das Risiko einer schweren oder schwersten Behinderung ihres Kindes einzugehen oder die PID zu nutzen. Schwerste Behinderung bedeutet im schlimmsten Fall, dass nach 9 Monaten Schwangerschaft ein nicht lebensfähiges Kind zu Welt kommt, dass direkt nach der Geburt stirbt. Das ist eine extreme Belastung für die Eltern. Auch sollte es bei bekannten Risiken im ermessen der Eltern liegen, ob sie für den Rest ihres Lebens ein behindertes Kind pflegen wollen ohne zu wissen, wie es mit ihrem Kind weitergeht, wenn sie selbst aus Altersgründen die Pflege des Kindes nicht mehr leisten können. Ein behindertes Kind verändert auch für immer das Leben der Eltern.

Fall 2
In der aktuellen Diskussion untergegangen: Eltern, die auf natürlichem Wege kein Kind bekommen können. Im Ausland, auch EU-Ausland, ist im Falle der künstlichen Befruchtung auch ohne Vorbelastung durch Erbrisiken die PID üblich. Es werden der Mutter mehrere Eizellen nach einer Hormonbehandlung entnommen. Diese werden in vitro, d.h. außerhalb des menschlichen Körpers, befruchtet. Dann wartet man einige Zellteilungszyklen ab. In Deutschland pflanzt man dann mehrere Eizellen, die überhaupt in Frage kommen - Befruchtung war erfolgreich und Zellteilungen haben stattgefunden -, in den Uterus der Mutter ein. Dadurch kommt es in Deutschland bei in vitro Befruchtungen sehr oft zu Mehrlingsgeburten. Dieses Vorgehen hat hohe Risiken für Mutter und Kinder. In vielen Ländern werden die befruchteten Eizellen einer PID unterzogen und in der Regel nur eine erfolgversprechende Eizelle eingepflanzt. Das reduziert die Risiken für Mutter und Kind gewaltig und erhöht die Chance auf eine normale Schwangerschaft und ein gesundes Kind dramatisch.

In diesen Fällen bin ich ohne jede Einschränkung für die PID. 

Aber: Kulturell bedingt wird in einigen Ländern die PID aus anderen Gründen eingesetzt. Hervorzuheben sind hier China und Indien. Hier wollen viele Eltern nur Söhne. In China aufgrund der Einkindpolitik, in Indien auf aufgrund der hohen Kosten und des geringen Nutzen eines weiblichen Nachkommens. Für Mädchen muß eine hohe Mitgift erbracht werden, danach ziehen sie in die Familie des Mannes und kümmern sich dort auch um die älteren Familienmitglieder. Es gibt Gegenden auf der Welt, wo inzwischen 20% Mädchen/Frauen fehlen und führt dort schon heute zu sozialen Verwerfungen. 

Es hat sich gezeigt, dass es in westlichen Kulturen in Ländern mit PID nicht zu solch Auswüchsen kommt (Norwegen, UK, USA usw.). Ich habe aber kein Problem damit, wenn der Gesetzgeber so etwas verbietet.


----------



## Woohoo (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*



> wo inzwischen 20% Mädchen/Frauen fehlen und führt dort schon heute zu sozialen Verwerfungen.



Das umgekehrte Phänomen kenne ich aus Russland. Zuviele Frauen und zu wenige Männer. Schön war das nicht mehr.

Guter neuer Aspekt mit der Mitgift etc. hatte ich auch noch nicht dran gedacht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*



dr_breen schrieb:


> Bei Abtreibungen gab es diesen Effekt auch nicht. (Spätabbruchregelung)
> Die Entscheidung muss immer von einer Ethikkommission getroffen werden.
> Um die Regeln zu lockern brauch man eine Mehrheit im Parlament. (Die es für Designerbabys so schnell nicht geben wird)



Noch ist das so, aber es gab auch mal ein Verbot von Schwangerschaftsabbrüchen.



dr_breen schrieb:


> Außerdem ist die Behandlung des Themas in einer einzelnen Nation ziemlich beschränkt. Wenn man unbedingt einen Sohn aus künstlicher Befruchtung haben will, dann reist man halt in ein Land, dass Geschlechtsselektion erlaubt.



Derzeit erlauben nur Bundesstaaten der USA die Auswahl des Geschlechts aber eben nur einzelne Bundesstaaten, nicht die gesamten Vereinigten Staaten.



dr_breen schrieb:


> Das Paar wählt selbst aus, ob es die Möglichkeit der PID nutzen will. Sie werden weder durch den Arzt noch durch die Gesetzgebung zur Wahrnehmung der Möglichkeit gezwungen. PID gibt es nur bei IVF und nicht bei natürlicher Schwangerschaft.



Absolut richtig, aber das ist ja kein Hindernis, dann lässt man halt künstlich befruchten anstatt im Schlafzimmer rumzuwälzen. 



dr_breen schrieb:


> Mit wem ein Mensch Kinder haben will, ist (bei uns!) immer noch die Entscheidung des Einzelnen. (Passt mir die Hautfarbe nicht? Dann such ich mir eine Andere!)



Das gilt auch für jedes andere Land (lässt man mal die erzwungenen Eheschließungen außen vor und Männer, die nicht bei ihrer Traumfrau landen können, bzw. anders rum).



dr_breen schrieb:


> Die Augenfarbe beruht auf Polygenie (mehrere Gene sind für ein Merkmal zuständig), aber die Anzahl und Wirkungsweise der Gene ist afaik nicht bekannt.



Derartige Informationen habe ich auch.



dr_breen schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Kind aus IVF willst, das ein bestimmtes Merkmal trägt, muss das Allel für dieses Merkmal auch im Erbgut der Eltern vertreten sein. Bei der PID wird nicht das Erbgut manipuliert, sondern nur aus den natürlich vorkommenden Kombinationen ausgewählt. (Wenn du genug Zeit, Eizellen und Spermien hast kommst du schon zur gewünschten Kombination. Aber die Eizellgewinnung / Untersuchung ist teuer und belastend.)



Das Problem ist aber, dass nur eine sehr begrenzte Anzahl an Zellen untersucht werden, nicht immer lässt sich alles genau bestimmen. Das ist ja auch der große Schwachpunkt der PID. Will man Genauigkeit haben, muss man einen Embryo komplett analysieren, das ist aber verboten.



rabe08 schrieb:


> Mir fehlen Antwortmöglichkeiten, die ich ankreuzen könnte. In der aktuellen Diskussion ging es nicht um "perfekte Kinder" und ich kann auch nicht uneingeschränkt sagen, dass die PID "gut" ist. Die vorgegebenen Antwortmöglichkeiten sind mir zu undifferenziert.


 
Ich habe nur ein paar grundsätzliche angeboten. Auf alle Möglichkeiten einzugehen hätte auch ebenso viele Antwortmöglichkeiten hervor gebracht, das würde das nur unübersichtlich machen.
Mit dem "perfekten Kind" ist halt gemeint, dass man sich alles aussuchen kann, also Augenfarbe, Haarfarbe, Hautfarbe, Geschlecht, Größe als Erwachsener, usw.


----------



## thysol (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*

[x] Die PID ist gut, sie verhindert schwere Krankheiten


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*

_Die PID ist gut, sie verhindert schwere Krankheiten_


Ich finde diese Forschung ganz nützlich. So kann man Eltern unnötiges Leid und Stress ersparen, und gleichzeitig dem Staat wichtige Gelder sichern; die ansonsten für die "pflege" von schwerstkranken Menschen draufgehen würden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber wann kann man eigentlich vom Leben reden?
> Ist eine befruchtete Eizelle, also wenn die erste Zellteilung eingesetzt hat, automatisch menschliches Leben oder ist es erst dann Leben, wenn sich der Fötus zum Mensch entwickelt hat?



"Leben" ist, solange man nicht subzellular geht, leicht zu definieren, da biologisches Faktum. Die Frage ist, ab wann von einem "Menschen" die Rede sein soll. Denn was den auszeichnet, da tut sich die Gesellschaft mit einer grenzfesten Definition sehr schwer.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei allem anderen stelle ich mir das schon schwer vor. Zumindest kenne ich keinen Fall, bei dem das so gemacht wurde und da es keinen Fall gibt (das hätte man sicher mitbekommen), gehe ich mal davon aus, dass das (bisher) nicht möglich ist. Aber es arbeiten sicher einige daran.



Ob man einen Embryp auf spezifische Genkombinationen für Haar- und Augenfarbe testet, oder auf spezifische Gene von Erbkrankheiten, sollte keinen Unterschied machen. Bei Eigenschaften, die von mehreren Loki bestimmt werden können, ist die Fehlerquote natürlich etwas höher - aber man hätte definitiv die Möglichkeit, Chancen drastisch zu verschieben. Imho wird das auch mittelfristig kommen, denn gegen eine Erweiterung kann man kaum argumentieren. Wenn Eltern mit dem Risiko "schwerer" Erbkrankheiten ein Recht auf gesunde Kinder haben, dann kann man es Eltern mit dem Risiko "leichter" Erbkrankheiten sicherlich nicht verwehren. Und wo man schon dabei ist, ein System aufzubauen: Warum nicht alle künstlichen Embryonen testen? Trisonomie 21 braucht keine Veranlagung und ist ganz sicher keine Bereicherung, die sich Eltern nicht entgehen lassen.
Bei der derzeitigen technischen Entwicklung würde ich damit rechnen, dass es mittelfristig (20? 30? Jahre) sinnvoller sein wird, das komplette Erbgut zu sequenzieren (für die erste Hälfte dieses Jahrzehnt wird eine Reduzierung der Kosten auf <1000 € erwartet) und dann digital zu durchforsten, als Einzeltest für eine Vielzahl möglicher Erbschäden durchzuführen. Dann ist es nur noch eine Frage des richtigen Plug-Ins, um gleich noch die gewünschte Körpergröße, Augenfarbe und Oberweite auszuwählen. Von Tendenzen zu Fettleibigkeit, Herzinfarkt,... mal ganz zu schweigen.
Sicherlich wird sich in Deutschland so schnell keine politische Mehrheit finden, die sowas erlaubt. Aber das Umfeld derartig intimer Untersuchungen wäre so oder so sehr verschwiegen, Ärzte haben schon in der Vergangenheit Mittel und Wege gefunden, zweifelhafte Untersuchungen anzubieten und der Aufwand in so einem Fall wäre auf dem Niveau einer Raubkopie (die ja bekanntermaßen auch verboten, aber Realität sind). Ganz davon abgesehen, dass es noch immer genug latente oder auch Vollblut-Rassisten gibt, denen das Aussehen des Nachwuchses was wert sein dürfte.

Und beim letzteren Punkt ist man imho auch beim wirklich bedenklichen Teil (neben einem Geschlechterungleichgewicht in der Gesellschaft) angekommen:
Diese Untersuchungen werden Geld kosten. Nicht soviel, dass sie sich nur Superreiche leisten können, aber soviel, dass die untersten Einkommensschichten ein Problem damit haben werden (schließlich kostet das fertige Kind ja auch noch einiges). Solange die Technik nur in Fällen zum Einsatz kommt, in denen ohnehin eine künstliche Befruchtung nötig ist, oder in denen von den Kassen anerkannte Erbkrankheiten Anlass sind und eine Finanzierung garantieren: Kein Problem.
Aber die großen Vorteile werden mittelfristig auch kerngesunde Paare auf den Plan locken. Und denen wird der Staat die Sache so schnell nicht finanzieren.
-> Es besteht die imho sehr große Gefahr, dass es zu einem Unterschied im genetischen Potential zwischen den Kindern armer und reicher Eltern kommt.
Wenn man bedenkt, welchen enormen Unterschied das finanzielle Potential der Eltern über die Erziehungs-, Bildungs- und Förderungsmöglichkeiten bereits heute macht, kann man sich vorstellen, was für extreme Auswirkungen das hätte. "Herrenrasse" wäre in dem Fall tatsächlich ein biologisch begründbarer Begriff.

Mein Fazit:
Die Technik verhindert Leid auf allen Seiten und in der jetzigen Form dürfte sie unterm Strich sogar Kosten sparen. Aber man sollte sich bereits heute Gedanken darüber machen, was für Kontrollinstanzen nötig sind, damit die Zukunft nur wie Gattaca wird - und nicht wie Metropolis.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Leben" ist, solange man nicht subzellular geht, leicht zu definieren, da biologisches Faktum. Die Frage ist, ab wann von einem "Menschen" die Rede sein soll. Denn was den auszeichnet, da tut sich die Gesellschaft mit einer grenzfesten Definition sehr schwer.



Es geht ja um das menschliche Leben. Dass die Zellen lebendig sind, ist nachvollziehbar, aber ein Zellhaufen ist noch weit entfernt von einem Menschen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ob man einen Embryp auf spezifische Genkombinationen für Haar- und Augenfarbe testet, oder auf spezifische Gene von Erbkrankheiten, sollte keinen Unterschied machen.



Es ist halt eine Frage des Aufwandes. Bis heute kann man nicht alles genau feststellen, weil man nicht genug zum testen hat. Will man mehr testen, müssten man einen kompletten Embryo benutzen.
Das ist aber eben verboten und so weit ich weiß überall auf der Welt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von Tendenzen zu Fettleibigkeit, Herzinfarkt,... mal ganz zu schweigen.



Da hängt aber noch mehr dran als die Gene.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sicherlich wird sich in Deutschland so schnell keine politische Mehrheit finden, die sowas erlaubt. Aber das Umfeld derartig intimer Untersuchungen wäre so oder so sehr verschwiegen, Ärzte haben schon in der Vergangenheit Mittel und Wege gefunden, zweifelhafte Untersuchungen anzubieten und der Aufwand in so einem Fall wäre auf dem Niveau einer Raubkopie (die ja bekanntermaßen auch verboten, aber Realität sind). Ganz davon abgesehen, dass es noch immer genug latente oder auch Vollblut-Rassisten gibt, denen das Aussehen des Nachwuchses was wert sein dürfte.



Keine Frage, das wird auch kommen, ebenso gibt es ja den Organhandel und den Menschenhandel und die Sklaverei. Wenns was zu verdienen gibt, gibt es keine Moral oder Ethik.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> -> Es besteht die imho sehr große Gefahr, dass es zu einem Unterschied im genetischen Potential zwischen den Kindern armer und reicher Eltern kommt.



Das ist auf jeden Fall so, denn wer kann sich eine künstliche Befruchtung und die Kosten einer Untersuchung leisten? Arme Menschen sicher nicht.


----------



## Memphys (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und beim letzteren Punkt ist man imho auch beim wirklich bedenklichen Teil (neben einem Geschlechterungleichgewicht in der Gesellschaft) angekommen:
> Diese Untersuchungen werden Geld kosten. Nicht soviel, dass sie sich nur Superreiche leisten können, aber soviel, dass die untersten Einkommensschichten ein Problem damit haben werden (schließlich kostet das fertige Kind ja auch noch einiges). Solange die Technik nur in Fällen zum Einsatz kommt, in denen ohnehin eine künstliche Befruchtung nötig ist, oder in denen von den Kassen anerkannte Erbkrankheiten Anlass sind und eine Finanzierung garantieren: Kein Problem.
> Aber die großen Vorteile werden mittelfristig auch kerngesunde Paare auf den Plan locken. Und denen wird der Staat die Sache so schnell nicht finanzieren.
> -> Es besteht die imho sehr große Gefahr, dass es zu einem Unterschied im genetischen Potential zwischen den Kindern armer und reicher Eltern kommt.
> ...


 
Nun muss man aber wieder bedenken was das für Möglichkeiten ergäbe, WENN der Staat das für alle Eltern finanziert (wie du schon sagtest, das wird wahrscheinlich unter 1000€ fallen) und nurnoch gesunde und intelligente Menschen auf die Welt kämen. Wissenschaft und Technik würden mit wesentlich mehr klugen Menschen auch logischerweise wesentlich schneller fortschreiten, ausserdem könnten dadurch Kosten gespart werden, weil hypothetisch gesehen, die "klügeren" Menschen eher weniger arbeitslos sein dürften, daher der Staat weniger ALG zahlen müsste.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*

Ich denke mal, dass das gegen die Grundrechte sind und du damit nicht durchkommst, denn dadurch gäbe es keine Chancengleichheit mehr.


----------



## Memphys (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*

Fragt sich was daran so schlimm ist, beim Arbeitsmarkt herrscht auch keine Chancengleichheit, oder? Herrscht im Bildungssystem Chancengleichheit? Und doch nehmen es alle hin, was die Politiker da versuchen ist ja mal wohl mehr als halbherzig...


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*

Es geht um das Grundrecht der Fortpflanzung, das kannst du nicht mit dem Arbeitsmarkt vergleichen.


----------



## Memphys (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*

Dann sehe ich das Problem nicht, bei einer angestrebten Schwangerschaft die stärkeren, klügeren, gesünderen auszuwählen geht doch nicht gegen das Fortpflanzungsrecht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*

doch, weil die Gleichheit nicht mehr gegeben ist. Zeugst du dein Kind auf normalem Weg, ist es dadurch benachteiligt und das versuch mal dem Verfassungsgericht zu erklären.


----------



## Icejester (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*

Seit wann gibt es denn bitte ein Grundrecht auf Fortpflanzung? Und wo - existierte es denn - wird das durch Präimplantationsdiagnostik beschnitten? Das ist doch nicht zu Ende gedacht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*

Es gibt ein Grundrecht auf Gleichheit und das wäre damit gefährdet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht ja um das menschliche Leben. Dass die Zellen lebendig sind, ist nachvollziehbar, aber ein Zellhaufen ist noch weit entfernt von einem Menschen.



Und genau das ist eben umstritten. Für gewisse religiöse Gruppierungen sollte das "Mensch sein" am besten schon vor der Verschmelzung von Ei- und Samenzelle beginnen, für gewisse Forumsmitglieder hier hat selbst ein voll ausgewachsener _Homo sapiens_ keine Menschenrechte, wenn er ein bestimmtes Verbrechen begangen hat (z.T. wenn er eins begehen könnte).
Irgendwo dazwischen liegt ein brauchbares Niveau (mit einer Grenzziehung auf Basis rationaler Kriterien würde ich gar nicht erst rechnen, da käme dann nämlich auch noch Mensch vs. Tier in die Gleichung) - aber wo genau und warum gerade da, da hat die Gesellschaft eine lange und schwere Diskussion (mal wieder) vor sich. Ich erinnere an die vergangenen Debatten um Schwangerschaftsabbrüche und um Embryonenforschung.



> Es ist halt eine Frage des Aufwandes. Bis heute kann man nicht alles genau feststellen, weil man nicht genug zum testen hat. Will man mehr testen, müssten man einen kompletten Embryo benutzen.
> Das ist aber eben verboten und so weit ich weiß überall auf der Welt.



Embryonen bis zu einem gewissen (niedrigen) Zellstadium können in vielen Ländern für die Forschung komplett verwertet werden. Würde einem in so einem Fall aber nichts nützen 
Die einfachere Lösung ist DNA-Replikation und eben ggf. Sequenzierung. Da kannst du Testen, bis du tot bist, ohne dass dir das Material ausgeht. Was zur Zeit für viele Merkmale noch fehlt, ist das Wissen über die genauen genetischen Ursachen. Aber genau da wird man mit einer zunehmenden Zahl an sequenzierten Genomen enorme Fortschritte via Bioinformatik machen können.




Memphys schrieb:


> Nun muss man aber wieder bedenken was das für Möglichkeiten ergäbe, WENN der Staat das für alle Eltern finanziert (wie du schon sagtest, das wird wahrscheinlich unter 1000€ fallen) und nurnoch gesunde und intelligente Menschen auf die Welt kämen. Wissenschaft und Technik würden mit wesentlich mehr klugen Menschen auch logischerweise wesentlich schneller fortschreiten, ausserdem könnten dadurch Kosten gespart werden, weil hypothetisch gesehen, die "klügeren" Menschen eher weniger arbeitslos sein dürften, daher der Staat weniger ALG zahlen müsste.


 
Arbeitslosigkeit hat nichts mit der absoluten "Klugheit" zu tun, sondern bestenfalls mit der relativen (im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Faktoren dürfte auch die einen winzigen Anteil ausmachen). Es sind nicht Leute arbeitslos, die komplett unbrauchbar sind, sondern es gibt eine feste Zahl an Jobs (vorgegeben durch den für Löhne zur Verfügung stehenden Betrag) und die schlechtesten kriegen keinen ab. Wenn wir jetzt 90% Einsteins hätten, dann würden eben die 10% Heisenbergs auf der Straße sitzen. Einziger Ausweg (neben einem grundsätzlich anderen Gesellschaftsmodell  ) wäre eine Verlagerung von Arbeit/Kapital nach Deutschland ohne Steigerung der Einwohnerzahl. Das ist natürlich auch auf diesem Wege möglich, denn die befürchten Unterschiede zwischen armen und reichen Eltern lassen sich noch viel krasser zwischen armen und reichen Staaten aufbauen.
Aber mal ehrlich: Klingt eine deutsche Superrasse, die Afrika nach belieben ausbeuten kann, nach einem guten Ziel?

Was dagegen tatsächlich ein Vorteil für die Gesellschaft wäre ist, wie gesagt, die Bekämpfung von Krankheitsveranlagungen. Da sehe ich eben mittelfristig auch nicht, dass sich jemand querstellen kann, obwohl auch das eine genetische Hierarchie zu Folge hätte


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und genau das ist eben umstritten. Für gewisse religiöse Gruppierungen sollte das "Mensch sein" am besten schon vor der Verschmelzung von Ei- und Samenzelle beginnen, für gewisse Forumsmitglieder hier hat selbst ein voll ausgewachsener _Homo sapiens_ keine Menschenrechte, wenn er ein bestimmtes Verbrechen begangen hat (z.T. wenn er eins begehen könnte).
> Irgendwo dazwischen liegt ein brauchbares Niveau (mit einer Grenzziehung auf Basis rationaler Kriterien würde ich gar nicht erst rechnen, da käme dann nämlich auch noch Mensch vs. Tier in die Gleichung) - aber wo genau und warum gerade da, da hat die Gesellschaft eine lange und schwere Diskussion (mal wieder) vor sich. Ich erinnere an die vergangenen Debatten um Schwangerschaftsabbrüche und um Embryonenforschung.



Für gewisse Gruppierungen darf man sich auch nichts von der Palme wedeln. 
Aber ich schaue eher auf die wissenschaftliche Seite und dort kann ich mit Bestimmtheit sagen, dass ein paar Tage alter Zellhaufen ebenso weit vom Menschen entfernt ist wie von einem Frosch. Es dauert eh eine Weile, bis man genau sehen kann, dass das ein Primat werden soll.
Aber bis sich der Fötus so entwickelt hat, dass man tatsächlich von "Menschen" reden kann, dauert das doch noch. Warum sollte man hier eine Grenze ziehen aber sonst ist alles erlaubt, was Profit bringt?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich: Klingt eine deutsche Superrasse, die Afrika nach belieben ausbeuten kann, nach einem guten Ziel?



Es kommt immer darauf an, wen du fragst.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was dagegen tatsächlich ein Vorteil für die Gesellschaft wäre ist, wie gesagt, die Bekämpfung von Krankheitsveranlagungen. Da sehe ich eben mittelfristig auch nicht, dass sich jemand querstellen kann, obwohl auch das eine genetische Hierarchie zu Folge hätte



Und die vermehren sich inzwischen, doch wie weit willst du gehen? Noch reden alle von schweren Gendefekten, die aussortiert werden. Doch was kommt Morgen? Ein Fettleibgen? Das Haarverliergen? Das 1,9m Gen? Das Schönseingen?


----------



## Icejester (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Grundrecht auf Gleichheit und das wäre damit gefährdet.


 
In welcher Form? Bei der natürlichen Befruchtung schafft es das beste Spermium zum Ei. Es wäre doch unsinnig, bei der künstlichen Befruchtung von diesem naturgegebenen Prinzip abzuweichen.

Und ein Grundrecht auf Gleichheit gibt es Gott sei Dank auch nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*

Wer sagt, dass es das beste Spermium schafft?
Und wenn du bei der künstlichen Befruchtung die Gene anpasst, bzw. die Chancen für ein besseres Leben erhöhst, ist das sehr wohl gegen die Chancengleichheit des Lebens und damit gegen die Grundrechte.


----------



## dr_breen (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wenn du bei der künstlichen Befruchtung die Gene anpasst, bzw. die Chancen für ein besseres Leben erhöhst, ist das sehr wohl gegen die Chancengleichheit des Lebens und damit gegen die Grundrechte.



Was hat Chancengleichheit des Lebens/ im Leben mit den Grundrechten zu tun? Wenn du Lust hast kannst du mit dem Gleichberechtigungsgrundsatz argumentieren oder mit dem Recht auf Leben. Außerdem hat PID in dieser Diskussion nichts mit Genmanipulation, sondern nur mit Selektion zu tun. Das ist doch das große Problem. Wenn man "nur" Manipulieren würde, dann würde man auch das Recht auf Leben nicht verletzen (wenn eine Blastocyste soetwas hat).




Icejester schrieb:


> In welcher Form? Bei der natürlichen Befruchtung schafft es das beste Spermium zum Ei.



Nein, das schnellste Spermium/ die schnellsten Spermien schaffen es als erste zur Eizelle. Das heißt nicht, dass sie das beste Erbgut haben. 



> Es wäre doch unsinnig, bei der künstlichen Befruchtung von diesem naturgegebene Prinzip abzuweichen.


Wir heben ständig "naturgegebene Prinzipien" auf. Z. B. heben wir mit der Behindertenpflege das "naturgegebene Prinzip" der Selektion auf. Und mit der IVF ebenso. Die Art und Weise wie du argumentierst ist naiv. Nicht alles Was uns die Natur vorgibt, ist prinzipiell gut. 



> Und ein Grundrecht auf Gleichheit gibt es Gott sei Dank auch nicht.


Nein aber ein Grundrecht auf Gleichberechtigung. GG Art. 3 Abs. 3 Satz 2. Aber hier stellt sich die Frage ob eine Blastocyste vor der Nidation Grundrechte hat. Ich weiß nicht wie da die offizielle Position ausschaut.

Außerdem sollte die Gesetzgebung bei dem Thema kompatibel mit der Gesetzeslage zur Abtreibung sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*



dr_breen schrieb:


> Was hat Chancengleichheit des Lebens/ im Leben mit den Grundrechten zu tun? Wenn du Lust hast kannst du mit dem Gleichberechtigungsgrundsatz argumentieren oder mit dem Recht auf Leben. Außerdem hat PID in dieser Diskussion nichts mit Genmanipulation, sondern nur mit Selektion zu tun. Das ist doch das große Problem. Wenn man "nur" Manipulieren würde, dann würde man auch das Recht auf Leben nicht verletzen (wenn eine Blastocyste soetwas hat).


 
Über die Selektion waren wir ja schon wieder raus, es ging direkt um Manipulation, denn das perfekte Kind lässt sich nicht züchten, in dem du "schlechtes" Genmaterial benutzt, also verändert man es, doch so weit ist die Wissenschaft noch nicht, aber wer sagt, dass das nicht bald möglich ist?


----------



## axel25 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*

Ich bin dafür, solange damit schere krankheiten vermieden werden können und werden.

Denn mal unter rein wirtschaftlcihen Aspekten betrachtet: In einer alternden Gesellschaft kommt der Punkt, wo sich die jüngere Generation die ältere nicht mehr leisten kann. Von daher sind mehr voll-Steuernzahlende Menschen insofern nützlich.
Wie gesagt, wirtschaftlich betrachtet.

Ansonsten halte ich es allgemein für sehr sinnvoll, wieder mehr Forschung in Richtung Genetik des Menschen zu treiben. Unter anderem um schwere Krankheiten zu vermeiden als auch um die Alterung zu bremsen.


----------



## mari0 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*



axel25 schrieb:


> Unter anderem um schwere Krankheiten zu vermeiden als auch um die Alterung zu bremsen.



Meinst du, man soll verhindern das Menschen immer älter werden?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*



mari0 schrieb:


> Meinst du, man soll verhindern das Menschen immer älter werden?


 
Den Alterungsprozess wird man wohl nicht stoppen können, da der Zellabbau irgendwann beginnnt. War das nicht ab 20? Man könnte dieses Prozess in ferner Zukunft vielleicht verlangsamen, also werden die Menschen älter, weil der Zerfall der Zellen langsamer verläuft. Aber dadurch gibt es auch neue Probleme: Wachstumsrate der Erdbevölkerung steigt, Hungersnöte, fehlender Platz für die Bevölkerung.


----------



## axel25 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*



> Meinst du, man soll verhindern das Menschen immer älter werden?



Nö, aber nachdem es in Richtung genforschung geht, wäre es auch ein Schritt in diese Richtung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*

Die Frage ist dann, wie sinnvoll ist es für die Ressourcen der Erde und der finanziellen Stabilität eines Staates, wenn die Menschen deutlich älter werden als jetzt?


----------



## axel25 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*

Naja. Die Stuerzahlen würden deutlich länger zahlen, aber die Bevölkerungszahlen würden in den Ländern, die sich das ganze leisten können, nach zwei Jahrzenten vermutlich explodieren!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*

wie kommst du darauf, willst du die Rente mit 100 einführen?
Wer sagt, dass diese Menschen mit 100 arbeitsfähig sind?
Noch ist das alles am Anfang, lass die PID doch erst mal ihren Job machen, wozu sie eigentlich gedacht ist.


----------



## axel25 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*

Nö, Alterungsprozess ab dem 20. Lebensjahr um den Fakor hundert verlangsamen und Rente mit 450 einführen .


----------



## A.N.D.I. (13. Juli 2011)

axel25 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, Alterungsprozess ab dem 20. Lebensjahr um den Fakor hundert verlangsamen und Rente mit 450 einführen .



Irgendwann ist auch mal Schluss! Mein Lebensinhalt besteht doch nicht nur aus Arbeit. Da sterbe ich lieber viel früher als mir Rente mit 450 anzutun.


----------



## dr_breen (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*

Interessant ist doch nicht wie lang jemand arbeitet, sondern wie das Verhältnis zwischen Renteneinzahlungen und Lebenszeit nach der "Berentung" aussieht. Wenn du Inflation mit einberechnest und davon ausgehst, dass man wegen der verlangsamten Alterung viel länger Rente bezieht, dann hast du eher gar keinen Vorteil davon. Außerdem gibt es ja nicht nur körperliche Alterung sondern auch geistige. 

Langsam wird's echt Off Topic.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Frage ist dann, wie sinnvoll ist es für die Ressourcen der Erde und der finanziellen Stabilität eines Staates, wenn die Menschen deutlich älter werden als jetzt?



Wenn sie zeitgleich unfruchtbar werden und nicht auf künstliche Befruchtung zurückgreifen dürften...
Für die Weiterentwicklung der Gesellschaft wird es irgendwann nötig sein. Denn mit steigendem Wissensstand verlängern sich eben die Ausbildungsphasen. Mitlerweile sind, trotz grassierender Fachiditoie, die Leute in vielen Zweigen 30 Jahre alt, ehe sie wirklich produktiv was beitragen können und nicht nur lernen, in der Forschung ist es noch mehr.
Wenn wir in 50 Jahren soweit sind, dass nur noch 40-50 jährige den Wissensstand der Menschheit mehren können, aber weiterhin mit 60-70 Schluss ist, dann wirds langsam knapp. Denn irgendwann nach dem "bestehendes Wissen aneignen"->"neues Wissen schaffen" sollte noch ein "neues Wissen anwenden" bzw. "weitergeben" folgen.
Davon, dass der mündige Bürger, der auch in jedem Experten steckt, nochmal 30 Jahre andere Gebiete studieren müsste, ehe er in wichtigen Themen (Klimawandel, Atompolitik, Umweltschutz, Globalisierung, Gentechnik ) kompetent entscheiden könnte, mal ganz zu schweigen.




axel25 schrieb:


> Naja. Die Stuerzahlen würden deutlich länger zahlen, aber die Bevölkerungszahlen würden in den Ländern, die sich das ganze leisten können, nach zwei Jahrzenten vermutlich explodieren!


 
Steuern zahlst du (entgegen landläufiger Formulierungen) nicht, solange du lebst (jedenfalls nicht unterm Strich), sondern solange du einer einigermaßen gut bezahlten Arbeit nachgehst. Das Lebensalter zu erhöhen bringt genau 0 zusätzliche Steuereinnahmen (aber enorme Kosten), solange nicht "gut bezahlte Arbeit" im Überfluss vorhanden ist. Als ich das letzte mal geguckt habe, war dem nicht so.


----------



## axel25 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn sie zeitgleich unfruchtbar werden und nicht auf künstliche Befruchtung zurückgreifen dürften...
> Für die Weiterentwicklung der Gesellschaft wird es irgendwann nötig sein. Denn mit steigendem Wissensstand verlängern sich eben die Ausbildungsphasen. Mitlerweile sind, trotz grassierender Fachiditoie, die Leute in vielen Zweigen 30 Jahre alt, ehe sie wirklich produktiv was beitragen können und nicht nur lernen, in der Forschung ist es noch mehr.
> Wenn wir in 50 Jahren soweit sind, dass nur noch 40-50 jährige den Wissensstand der Menschheit mehren können, aber weiterhin mit 60-70 Schluss ist, dann wirds langsam knapp. Denn irgendwann nach dem "bestehendes Wissen aneignen"->"neues Wissen schaffen" sollte noch ein "neues Wissen anwenden" bzw. "weitergeben" folgen.
> Davon, dass der mündige Bürger, der auch in jedem Experten steckt, nochmal 30 Jahre andere Gebiete studieren müsste, ehe er in wichtigen Themen (Klimawandel, Atompolitik, Umweltschutz, Globalisierung, Gentechnik ) kompetent entscheiden könnte, mal ganz zu schweigen.



Sieh teilweise unten. Dabei bräuchte man nämlich dann doch sehr viele Experten.



> Steuern zahlst du (entgegen landläufiger Formulierungen) nicht, solange du lebst (jedenfalls nicht unterm Strich), sondern solange du einer einigermaßen gut bezahlten Arbeit nachgehst. Das Lebensalter zu erhöhen bringt genau 0 zusätzliche Steuereinnahmen (aber enorme Kosten), solange nicht "gut bezahlte Arbeit" im Überfluss vorhanden ist. Als ich das letzte mal geguckt habe, war dem nicht so.


Naja, ok, das hatte ich nun wirklich nicht bedacht . Aber wenn wir den Mars kolonisieren würden und interstellare Kolonien gründen würden (-siehe Mars-Thread) hätten wir das Problem nicht.


----------



## Icejester (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Steuern zahlst du (entgegen landläufiger Formulierungen) nicht, solange du lebst (jedenfalls nicht unterm Strich), sondern solange du einer einigermaßen gut bezahlten Arbeit nachgehst. Das Lebensalter zu erhöhen bringt genau 0 zusätzliche Steuereinnahmen (aber enorme Kosten), solange nicht "gut bezahlte Arbeit" im Überfluss vorhanden ist.


 
Ach Mensch. Was wären die meisten Rentner froh, wenn sie keine Steuern zahlen müßten. Vielleicht solltest Du mal durch Dein Viertel ziehen und die frohe Kunde verbreiten. Die Herzen der Bevölkerung werden Dir zufliegen.


----------



## DarthLAX (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*

hey ICE  - der war bös (gefällt mir *diabolisch lacht*)

naja zur PID:

nix dagegen - und, nennt mich ruhig naiv, aber eine "genetische aufwertung" der menschheit durch selection finde ich OK.

soll heißen:

von mir aus PID für alle und auch für alles d.h. wenn wer blaue augen, blondes haar etc. für seinen sohn (oder seine tochter) haben will, dann bitte sehr, warum nicht (sorry, aber wer das ablehnt sollte auch zu sehen das er bei anderen menschen net auf schönheit schaut bzw. sollte es sich aus dem kopf schlagen auf einen bestimmten "typ-mensch" zu stehen und sich bitte eine beleibtere und nicht besonders intelligente freundin (oder bei mädels: nen freund) suchen - warum frag ihr, weil die selektion die menschheit insgesamt verbessern würde und wer das nicht wünscht, der darf auch net bei der creme de la creme der menschheit gucken wenn er ne freundin bzw. nen freund will (da diese ja nur zufall sind - und man min selektion den zufall zum normal-fall machen würde) d.h. jemand der eltern das RECHT ab spricht, gut aussehende, intelligente und sportliche kinder zu haben, die wenig bis gar kein risiko für erb- und sonstige krankheiten haben, der darf auch net sich so einen menschen, der heute das glück hatte so zu sein, wie die menschheit mit einer vll zukünftig möglichen selektion währe, als freund/freundin aussuchen IMHO.....

mfg LAX
ps: gleich werde ich wohl als hoffnungsloser technokrat beschimpft werden, aber im ernst, es ist mir egal, vor allem da das da oben eine meinung ist, der die gesellschaft ja nicht folge leisten muss (ich für meinen teil werde (falls ich mal kinder möchte) von allen möglichkeiten gebrauch machen, die meinen kindern einen vorteil gegenüber anderen bietet (sei es erziehung, schule, technologie aller art, ernährung, sport oder sogar gen-technik) denn:

das haben meine kinder verdient, das sie den best möglichen start ins leben bekommen und auch nachher - sofern möglich - die besten möglichkeiten erhalten zu lernen und zu leben wie sie es verdienen (IMHO sollte jeder der seine kinder nicht bestmöglich unterstützen kann keine kinder bekommen dürfen!).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*

Da du eine Unterstützungsmaßnahme, die maximal für die reichsten 100-300 Millionen (bzw. den kinderwilligen Paaren darunter) dieser Welt eine reale Option sein dürfte, befürwortest, bedeutet dein letzter Satz also, dass du ca. 6 Milliarden Menschen (bzw. den kinderwilligen Paaren darunter) das Recht auf Fortpflanzung absprechen möchtest?
Das ist mehr als nur Technokratie.


----------



## DarthLAX (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die PID ist in Deutschland legal, was wird/kann/sollte sich nun ändern?*

ja vll hast du recht, bin aber trotzdem dafür (damit währe schon mal die überbevölkerung in manchen gebieten geregelt und die menschheit würde noch lange "spass" an der erde haben, weil dann resourcen länger reichen etc.)

mfg LAX


----------

